# HS55 out for season?



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Things started out kinda rough today. As usual the Honda started on the second pull. After warming I engaged the auger lever and heard a loud squeal.
Yes that's right the impeller was frozen solid. Heat gun and 5 min. I was off and running great. Got the dog pen, a ton of the back yard, driveway, neighbors drive, long sidewalk to the school and the clu-de-sac done. Poured hot water then WD40'ed the impeller housing so it would not freeze up again. Feeling good I spun the impeller and still great! However when I engaged the drive the lever it felt all too loose. Thinking it's the cable I thought oh $HI* and took the belt cover off only to find the drive belt mostly gone. Phew, just a belt so depending on the warmness factor next week and my schedule this might be a spring project. As I prepared for my nap and I drifted off thinking it's best to have many, many snowblowers......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

weather tellers say we'll be back near 40º sometime next week so you might be able to replace the belt (s ) then, I plan on doing a little work to the 624 if it gets that warm


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

I stumbled on a simple formula to ease snowblower concerns. 

Have at least two running blowers at all times. Working on a snow and ice covered machine when its well below freezing is quite terrible.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I try to always have a spare running unit as my dog hates to shovel. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ok zavie I've found you a replacement for your hs 55

HONDA HS55 * Self Propelled * LARGE - 2 Stage SNOWBLOWER 4 cycle


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> ok zavie I've found you a replacement for your hs 55
> 
> HONDA HS55 * Self Propelled * LARGE - 2 Stage SNOWBLOWER 4 cycle


Thanks for the replacement. However I'm going to try the belt first. I need to keep some money set aside for the new Yamaha also.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Thanks for the replacement. However I'm going to try the belt first. I need to keep some money set aside for the new Yamaha also.


Then you'll only need one snowblower.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Then you'll only need one snowblower.


Hmmm, good point. I'll mention that to the powers, (my wife), that be.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

The Honda shown in the above link, are those old-school Gilson-esque tires on this particular Honda OEM on these old models? 

I had always though those early to late 1970's Carlisle tires were not appropriate to 1980's model Hondas...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

toroused said:


> The Honda shown in the above link, are those old-school Gilson-esque tires on this particular Honda OEM on these old models?
> 
> I had always though those early to late 1970's Carlisle tires were not appropriate to 1980's model Hondas...


Good point. Perhaps the Honda experts can weight in on the tires pictured. I wondered about those myself. Of course I'm hoping that my next blower has tracks, (hint, hint wife if you are reading this it's Valentines day so a nice new or used Yammie would be great".:icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The tires on the link are not OE tires (they are the only inexpensive replecement on the "right" size. 
I agree, I do not think the would work properly on snow conditions.


----------

